# The Small Girl & The Eagle Owl



## himmelblau (Feb 25, 2010)

Anticipation










Second Thoughts










Can't Look










Can I Bite You?


----------



## himmelblau (Feb 25, 2010)

The Eagle Has Landed










Cool!










She Was Nice Anymore Children Left?

Brian


----------



## glug (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd have the same expression if that beast was flying at me. 

Love the candid shots/clarity


----------

